# INSHORE VIZE REPORT SUN, SEPT 7 AND MONDAY, SEPT 8



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Had inshore trips yesterday and today and both groups wanted to go to Pete Tide and The Freighter, regardless of any advice I had to give on what inshore vize has been lately. Yesterday, viz on the PT was 20-30', a big improvement over my recent trips there. Even more amazing, the freighter was 30-40'. Still a lot of particulate in the water but nice dives.

Today, well, that is where we get to how weird the Gulf is. Vis on the PT was 50-60' (I could even see the bull shark from a good distance away) and I was able to see the Freighter when I was only 20' down the anchor line. I can't remember when I have seen viz like that there.

We were going to make a fun trip tomorrow but had to ccancel due to some other emergent obligations but wanted to put this data out in case anyone is going out tomorrow. Enjoy it now, who knows what Ike will do to it.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

:reallycrying Hope that holds up. Thanks for the report DK.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets see what Ike daoe Dalton!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/9/2008)*Lets see what Ike daoe Dalton!


Ike is messing up my weekend of diving. That is what Ike is doing. :banghead:banghead

Hopefully, it will push in some clean, blue water.


----------

